# just to say hi



## big dog (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi my name is Roger(big dog)i live in windsor ontario,i have been putting up display's for the kids in the area since i moved into my house 18 years ago ,it has gotten larger every year until last year when my family and i were in a roll over accident and now i missed last year and don't think i will be able to continue the following years,so just to let everyone know i have alot of items and all must go i would rather some one put them all to use if you would like a list and pics of these items let me know.thank's for your time and have a bad haunt..


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

Welcome Roger


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi Roger...we would love to see your pics. Sorry to hear about the accident.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello and welcome


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear about your accident, but I hope you can enjoy virtual Halloween here with us. Welcome!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Of course we are interested in pics. 

Regardless of whether you do the haunt or not, this place is FUN.

Welcome.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Sorry about your accident.


----------



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

slimy said:


> Regardless of whether you do the haunt or not, this place is FUN.


Exactly. Welcome, big dog. I hope you and your family are well. :jol:


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome...


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hello Roger. I am sorry to hear about the accident and hope you and your family are doing well. Welcome to HauntForum! *


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Howldy


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome to the forum...Hope you are doing well


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

welcome


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Welcome! and 
Boo!


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey Big Dog..welcome
Sorry to hear of your mishap, must be hard to give up something you love, I know I would not like it.
I list would be appreciated by all and pics to boot cool.
I'm sure we can help you out some way.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

